# No_pubkey 4d270d06f42584e6



## rawe28 (5. Mai 2009)

Hallo, hab mal ne Frage:


```
Paketlisten werden gelesen... Fertig
W: GPG error: http://ftp.de.debian.org lenny Release: Die folgenden Signaturen konnten nicht überprüft werden, weil ihr öffentlicher Schlüssel nicht verfügbar ist: NO_PUBKEY A70DAF536070D3A1 NO_PUBKEY 4D270D06F42584E6
W: GPG error: http://download.openvz.org etch Release: Die folgenden Signaturen konnten nicht überprüft werden, weil ihr öffentlicher Schlüssel nicht verfügbar ist: NO_PUBKEY B015D879C64120F1
W: GPG error: http://security.debian.org lenny/updates Release: Die folgenden Signaturen konnten nicht überprüft werden, weil ihr öffentlicher Schlüssel nicht verfügbar ist: NO_PUBKEY A70DAF536070D3A1
```


```
root@www:~# gpg --keyserver wwwkeys.us.pgp.net --recv-keys A70DAF536070D3A1
gpg: WARNING: unsafe enclosing directory ownership on configuration file `/home/raffael/.gnupg/gpg.conf'
gpg: external program calls are disabled due to unsafe options file permissions
gpg: keyserver communications error: general error
gpg: keyserver receive failed: general error
```


```
/etc/cron.daily/apt:
/etc/cron.daily/apt: could not lock the APT cache
run-parts: /etc/cron.daily/apt exited with return code 1
```
Die Datei /gpg.conf hat die Rechte 700.

Ich bin seit gestern am Rumbrobieren, komme aber nicht von der Stelle.

Weiß jemand Hilfe?

Gruß

Ralph


----------

